# $118 tip



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I picked someone at 9am from his home.
He was drunk, but highly educated and very polite.
He said I will take good care of you, he handed me a bunch of bills, he didn't count , guess what? It was $110 total.
We made 6 stops, one hour, 14 miles total.
He left the car at his home and said thank you for the great service.
Later he added $8 tip in the application on the fare which was $20.
OC CA Lyft .
I think I will start driving the nights , which I never did over 4000 rides. To get more drunks.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

And just like that you amassed a week's worth of tips for all rideshare drivers in your area. You should feel lucky.


----------

